# Microsoft's AntiSpyware hit by a Spyware



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

A Trojan has hit Microsoft's AntiSpyware (Beta), which disables it, and steals banking details login Ids and passwords.

Trojans or "Trojan horse" is a type of program that allows other people to access your machine (generally for malicious purposes) over the Internet. 


Full story


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess whatever Microsoft makes someone is going to do their best to exploit huh?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Symantec and other companies must be happy to hear that , since the day MS bought Giant company , all the stocks of security softwares companies dropped down .


----------

